# my dell laptop will not boot "no bootable device"



## phylos (Oct 16, 2008)

My sister has a dell inspiron 640m when I try and boot it a black screen with the message "no bootable device" is all I get. I can however boot from the OS CD that came with my laptop (which is the same laptop). It then runs a bare bones version of Windows XP Home Edition service pack 2. Someone had tried to fix a different problem with her computer before she said it had crashed and wouldn't start and does not know what they did to it. She said it then worked for a while until now. I booted from the disk in recovery mode and then performed fixmbr and fixboot. Neither worked. If I just let it boot with the disk into Windows I can then restart, hit F12 and get to the boot menu. It is in the right order and I can boot from the HD without the disk from this menu. I ran a diagnostic from the boot menu and got this 

Error code 0146 
Msg:Error code 2000-0146
Msg:Unit 0ST Log contains previous errors

I also ran a diagnostic from the dell Drivers and Diagnostics CD that came with the computer. I got these 

SATA Disk S/N=SB2411SJGPLSDB - S.M.A.R.T Long self test
Error code 0F00:075D
Msg:IDE Device Failed:the self test failed to read the portion of the test

SATA Disk S/N=SB2411SJGPLSDB - Read Test
Error code 0F00:0244
Msg:Block 32869079:Uncorrectable data or media is write protected
SATA Disk S/N=SB2411SJGPLSDB - Read Test
Error code 0F00:1A44
Msg:Block 32869079:Uncorrectable data or media is write protected

I don't know if this is of any help but when I look at the partitions on the hard drive there are three. the first has no name and is a 47 MB FAT (EISA Configuration) I can not do anything with this partition with Disk Management. It also has (C which is 143.55 GB NTFS and healthy and it has a third partition with no name that is 5.45 GB Unallocated. 

I am hoping somebody here can possibly help me!
thanks soo much.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Seems to me you need a new HDD.


----------



## phylos (Oct 16, 2008)

the computer runs fine though if I boot with the disk in. what part of the HD would not be working properly to not boot and is it not repairable. I'd rather not buy a new HD if I can help it.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

I am not an authority in hard drives so I really cannot say... which part is malfunctioning and if you can repair it or not. What I know is, it is not that easy to repair and you may need special tools to open it up. I guess what I am trying to say is.. unless you have the experience and the skill to repair it, it would be cheaper and easier for you to just replace it.

Check with DELL if your unit is still covered by warranty.


----------



## CA_Tone (Oct 13, 2008)

well, first i would remove the hd and hook it up to a different comp (whether as slave or through an IDE/SATA to usb hookup) to see if you can access the files or chkdsk before you do anything brash. if the hd is COMPLETELY dead i wouldn't recommend you even open it up, because if so much as a little bit of dust gets on the inside...it's done! try the chkdsk first, post results.


----------



## phylos (Oct 16, 2008)

here is the results from chkdsk

CHKDSK is verifying security descriptors (stage 3 of 3)...
Cleaning up 178 unused index entries from index $SII of file 9.
Cleaning up 178 unused index entries from index $SDH of file 9.
Cleaning up 178 unused security descriptors.
Security descriptor verification completed.
CHKDSK discovered free space marked as allocated in the volume bitmap.
Windows found problems with the file system.
Run CHKDSK with the /F (fix) option to correct these.

150521017 KB total disk space.
18229484 KB in 84352 files.
53036 KB in 6581 indexes.
4 KB in bad sectors.
161749 KB in use by the system.
65536 KB occupied by the log file.
132076744 KB available on disk.

4096 bytes in each allocation unit.
37630254 total allocation units on disk.
33019186 allocation units available on disk.

I talked to my sister again and from what I can gather someone re-formatted her hard drive and reinstalled the OS and that is why there is only the basic windows installed with no drivers or any of the wonderful Dell software. Except for the booting problem the computer works fine I have been using it for days getting the drivers installed for her. I just know there has to be a solution other than booting from a disk every time you turn the computer off. The errors that came from the diagnostic testing means that there is a bad sector on the hard drive right? I watched it test section by section. However if the rest of the computer works is it possible the bad section has to do with the master boot record or something involved in that process? could it have gotten messed up when the HD was reformatted? Is it worth while to reformat again this time it will be done by me so I'll know if anything goes wrong?

thanx again!!!


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

If problem persists after CHKDSK consider a fresh install. Get the drivers from DELL website. That way you are sure of how the formatting and installation will go as you will be doing it yourself.


----------



## phylos (Oct 16, 2008)

I have one questions about that, if I do reinstall with the disk that I have am I going to have any trouble activating Windows because it is a disk that came with a different laptop (same make and model though)?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

I am not really sure. What I know is your laptop (like most do) should have a Windows COA that you can use.


----------

